# Introducing PEPPER the BOMBSHELL !



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I JUST HAD TO SHARE THESE GREAT PHOTOS OF A LITTLE PRINCESS I FELL IN LOVE WITH ONLINE THRU Miss T's MASTIFF FORUM. HOPE YOU ENJOY THEM AS MUCH AS I DID !



MEET "*HIS MAJESTY'S GOSSIP GIRL*" 


















































































































*MEET PEPPER'S BROTHERS & SISTERS !!! ...*
*DO YOU NOT SEE THE RESEMBLANCE ???*


*( Lisa_and_Willow THIS ONE'S FOR YOU ! )*
















*HOW ABOUT NOW ??? !!!*














*WHAT ARE THE ODDS OF CAPTURING SUCH A MOMENT ?*


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,she is beautiful!!!!!How old is she?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

She is beautiful! I wish she was yours so we could stay updated with pictures!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Those were absolutely beautiful!!!  thanks for sharing them!!! Such gorgeous puppers, and Pepper is just way too adorable


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

She is a big puppy lump of cutness!!!

As the GSD's I will take them all! Stick them in the post for me!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Cute,podgy pup!.Love her color but I'm in love with the GSD!!.L


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Pepper is so cute and love her coloring.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, What great pictures! Now that you have your camera, where are yours????  Love her name...my sister had a Beagle named Pepper.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Those are fantastic. Especially the "ear" one!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

FANTASTIC. I, too, love the "ear" pic !!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW---she reached right out and grabbed my heart!!! And that shot of "Friends" is just priceless.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LOVE LOVE LOVE
Them!!!!​


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

THANK YOU ALL ! 
GLAD YOU ENJOYED THEM !


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

What GREAT pic's of this girl! She is a beautiful Apricot Mastiff.... Love the puppy pic's and the GS's too.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd better not show these photos to my nephew and his wife!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't believe I almost missed this Gossip Girl thread. What a gorgeous puppy. These pics made my morning!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

ljilly28 said:


> i Can't Believe I Almost Missed This Gossip Girl Thread. What A Gorgeous Puppy. These Pics Made My Morning!


Thanks. 
I'm Sure Pepper's Mom Will Be Real Happy In Knowing Her Pup Made Your Morning ... After Everything You're Going Thru.
Mastiff Hugs & Drooly Kisses To You & Tango.


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

Yep I Am In Love Too


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Those were some really good pictures. I hope Miss T is not too jealous of you posting about other Mastiff. Does this mean you are thinking about adding another one to your pack?


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

We'd need a bigger sofa, and bigger bed for one of those cuties!! I love the picutre of her strutting her stuff.


----------

